# WR potential pyraminx scramble at Kaohsiung Open 2014



## Jimmy Liu (Dec 20, 2014)

Scramble: B U B' L' R' L' B U' B' R L' u r 

2 flip edge + 2 tips!!!

Insane!!!

Third scramble of group B, Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良) DNFed it, Shun-Hsin Chang (張舜欣) got 3.13, Hung Lo (羅鴻) got 3.59

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=757&cat=11&rnd=1


----------



## Pryge (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

whoa cool


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 20, 2014)

oh wow lol 

doesn't seem like WR potential unless you're someone with insane pyraminx tps gets it


----------



## Username (Dec 20, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> oh wow lol
> 
> doesn't seem like WR potential unless you're someone with insane pyraminx tps gets it



So pretty much if Drew gets it

i got 1.704 first try


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 20, 2014)

1.58 first try, no-one with good pyraminx TPS was there?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

I would try this if I had a pyra :/


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2014)

1.31 first try and I don't turn THAT fast. How was the fastest 3.13 O_O


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

Even I could sub-3 that first attempt, and I'm so slow I would've been last that round...


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

I got a 2.25x on my like 8th try [emoji43] I would love to of seen the reaction in the comp when this scramble came up.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 20, 2014)

1.69 first try


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm getting my pyraminx on Christmas and I'm going to try and sub-3 this my first day trying any pyraminx (After learning the correct algorithms of course) I bet I can do it


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 20, 2014)

1.473 
interested to see what drew would get on this lol


----------



## Iggy (Dec 22, 2014)

2.26 with a lock up lol


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 22, 2014)

GIVE THIS SCRAMBLE TO DREW ALREADY!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 22, 2014)

1.36 with some lockups


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 1.36 with some lockups



Not even sub Odder.


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Not even sub Odder.


Shots fired


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 22, 2014)

1.663 first try, OK I guess.


----------



## Jrpg15 (Dec 22, 2014)

1.57 first try!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 22, 2014)

1.99 
I would love to see this come up in a competition!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 22, 2014)

Did the scramble: Whoaaa!
1.86 first try
1.50 best try so far


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 22, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> 1.99
> I would love to see this come up in a competition!



It did


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> It did


Yes, but he didn't see it


----------

